# I might start a project thread, but where to post...?



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

I am seriously fancying a project to 'sort out' the electrics in my newly acquired (and first) RV.

It currently has 110v via onboard genny, 240v mains hookup, 240v external genny, 240v appliances, 110v appliances and 12v appliances.

It has battery issues (well, I have issues with THEM).

I would love to start a thread detailing this project so that all the questions and answers are in one place which may help others as well as me keep track.

I appreciate that a lot of the answers may already be on these forums but it would also be a chance to pull this information together in one, informative thread.

Would this be of interest to others?
Which forum would be the best to post it? I would suggest this forum as American RV's have several 'peculiarities' that may cause confusion when applied to other vehicles.

Please let me know if I would be wasting my time (and yours) because the posts could be quite involved and/or lengthy.

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi bryan

That would be a great idea...it has been done before and has always made interesting reading.

If you do do it please try to post photographs of the details and problems ..that always makes it more interesting. I am sure that all the Rv'ers will chip in with advice and those of us with "normal" motorhomes will join in too 

Link to a project thread ..Jiffymans MOT <<<,

Although it is a Tech/Mech post I do think it may be best to keep it in this forum. Then it will be easy to find for future forum browsers interested in RVs.

Mike


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Bryan
Great idea mate. I did something similar, but only in photo form when we did up our Hymer, so nowhere near as informative as what you are suggesting. Beware it will take up a lot of time to write up all the info but the upside is that if and when you get stuck there are quite a few on here that will be able to offer good edvice etc......

Hope it all goes well for you

Keith


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Bryan

Brill - go for it!

I would like to do all the electrics on my RV when it arrives from the States, so would personally be very interested to follow your progress.

Good luck with the work

Bruce


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

It would certainly be of help to me.


----------

